# Boot color restrictions and a sole question



## MikeL (17 Apr 2006)

Just wondering what color restrictions if any there are on boots. I'm looking at replacing my current jungle boots(black) with a new pair since they are pretty worn out. I'm on the welco website an the green canvas boots are almost half the price as the black canvas boots. Is the green canvas ones OK to wear or do they have to be black?

Also, what would be the best sole to get, ripple sole or the normal lookin soled boots? I'd prefer vibram soles, but doesn't look like they make boots with that sole. I've seen a few US troops wearing the ripple soles on their boots, so I'm guessing its an alright sole, but I heard mud an dirt etc get clogged up in them easily.


Regular looking soled boots
http://www.wellco.com/html/ghwctv.html

ripple soled boots
http://www.wellco.com/html/bhwctr.html


Just need these boots to wear in the field during the spring/summer. Also, I got a chit so I'm allowed to wear non-issue boots.


----------



## Franko (17 Apr 2006)

Seeing as you can only wear JB or desert boots while out of country....you may just want to spend your money elsewhere.

My $0.02 worth.

Regards


----------



## MikeL (17 Apr 2006)

I heard about that rule, but I've worn Jungle Boots before when I was a reservist out west, never had a problem than. I've seen a few people here wear jungle boots with no problem also. Maybe its allowed only with a chit or if the unit is leniant?


----------



## Franko (17 Apr 2006)

Nope....the rule was just brought out a few months ago.

Unless you are prepping to go on tour you aren't authorised...and no exceptions are allowed.

Now if you have a chit for your feet....you will be issued the approriate foot wear.

I hate wearing Mk III boots....so I feel for you, I really do.

Regards


----------



## UberCree (17 Apr 2006)

Those ripple soles suck IMO.  They are not too bad if you are in Georgia where everything is sand and where the shoulders of the highways are sand (ruckmarching), but anywhere else they suck.  They also increase the lack of ankle support in a already poorly supported boot.  
If you really want to wear jungle boots (I wore nothing but for years) then you can get a boot shop to strip off the jungle sole completly, then add on a vibram gumlight, that was my personal favourite.  Keep it as low as possible, without inserting any cushioning that will elevate your foot too much (ankle support weakness).


----------



## Armymedic (17 Apr 2006)

C&P,  
That directives was for DB's only. You can still wear JBs. But for in garrison, they should be black. 

I have vibram soles on my JB's. It makes for an awesome boot.


----------



## Franko (17 Apr 2006)

Hmmmm....didn't know that.

Perhapse I'll wear my black JBs on Tuesday morning then....and be on duty for the rest of the week.     

Regards


----------



## MikeL (17 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## 2 Cdo (17 Apr 2006)

> That directives was for DB's only. You can still wear JBs.



Beat me to it! ;D 
JB's in garrison? Haven't seen that in years!


----------



## Franko (17 Apr 2006)

Never seen it period....field use only, and that was stopped a while ago. At least in 2 CMBG it was.

Regards


----------



## opfor (18 Apr 2006)

Try these boots. I have the desert ones right now I am going to be getting these in the next couple weeks they are great boots.


http://www.originalswat.com/swatMerch/Classic9LWPI_wide.shtml


----------

